# Ordered but long wait expected



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Just sent my dealer through an order for an S-Line Quattro in Glacia White but it could be over 6 months before delivery as they don't currently have an allocation! Something to look forward to as they say.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats! You did good going for Quattro. I bet that's close on £40K?


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Did you manage to get a discount?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Just sent my dealer through an order for an S-Line Quattro in Glacia White but it could be over 6 months before delivery as they don't currently have an allocation! Something to look forward to as they say.


Congrats on the order, if it makes you feel any better my wait will be longer than yours.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you only have an option to buy in Guernsey? 
(Forgive my ignorance being a 'mainland' person!)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Guess a big discount as no need for full gearbox, only 1st, 2nd & 3rd needed... :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

igotone said:


> Congrats! You did good going for Quattro. I bet that's close on £40K?


£42k in UK money which I seriously couldn't afford, or justify for that matter, but thankfully with no VAT here it will come in at around £35.5K. Am going to need to sell my 2012 S-tronic ASAP in order to raise sufficient finance which will mean running around in my 14yr VW Polo for about six months but it will be worth it!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

mister.c. said:


> Do you only have an option to buy in Guernsey?
> (Forgive my ignorance being a 'mainland' person!)


I guess I could try any UK dealer but would need to sort out the VAT issue. I'll see how amicable my local dealer is first and take it from there.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Guess a big discount as no need for full gearbox, only 1st, 2nd & 3rd needed... :lol:


LOL, I have to admit that getting my 1.8TFSI into seventh is an almost impossible task at 35mph but six gear is a doddle!! :lol:


----------



## Batsey (Nov 1, 2014)

Interestingly I went into local UK audi dealer as want the same spec but in red.

Test drive sorted for the 14th when demos are in.

Talked about price and they would not move on full price for car and full price on all the options.....this standard for everywhere at the moment?


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have ordered mine through Orangewheels and got 5% discount on the total price. That was back in August. I am not sure they offer this discount anymore.

If you use Carwow you might get £1300 off max but you will have to pick the car up from the dealership offering this discount or arrange for them to deliver the car to you.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Only just spotted this as I've been busy on the Audi-Sport forum and my new A3 (I still have the TT though). Congrats on the new order - what made you decide to change as you can't have done many miles in your current car?

The technology on the new TT is of course the same as the A3 and it is amazing! I went heavy on the options on my A3 as I intend to keep it for an extended period. The Tech Pack with Google Earth, Picture Destinations and Traffic Sign Recognition etc is wonderful. But I'm really surprised that they haven't offered Adaptive Cruise Control as that is probably my favourite feature.

When will the new car arrive? Great colour as we now have 2 white Audis.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> Only just spotted this as I've been busy on the Audi-Sport forum and my new A3 (I still have the TT though). Congrats on the new order - what made you decide to change as you can't have done many miles in your current car?
> 
> The technology on the new TT is of course the same as the A3 and it is amazing! I went heavy on the options on my A3 as I intend to keep it for an extended period. The Tech Pack with Google Earth, Picture Destinations and Traffic Sign Recognition etc is wonderful. But I'm really surprised that they haven't offered Adaptive Cruise Control as that is probably my favourite feature.
> 
> ...


Hi Glospete, latest estimate is 6-9 months with a demo hopefully due to arrive in the Island by December! 

P.S. Sent you an inbox. :wink:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

nkpt7 said:


> I have ordered mine through Orangewheels and got 5% discount on the total price. That was back in August. I am not sure they offer this discount anymore.
> 
> If you use Carwow you might get £1300 off max but you will have to pick the car up from the dealership offering this discount or arrange for them to deliver the car to you.


Good tip, so that's Drivethedeal and Orangehweels for discount buying.

I'm going to use both to drive the main deal hard when negotiating a price in future.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Only just spotted this as I've been busy on the Audi-Sport forum and my new A3 (I still have the TT though). Congrats on the new order - what made you decide to change as you can't have done many miles in your current car?
> ...


If you have to wait that long perhaps they'll have added the option of Adaptive Cruise Control by then. You really want it, and especially on your island where you can set the speed limit and just let the car brake and accelerate by itself! And that option includes city emergency braking at speeds below 18mph where the car will stop all by itself if you lose concentration.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

On the Mk3 there is a button labelled "LIM" on the top surface of the CC stalk. What does that do?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> On the Mk3 there is a button labelled "LIM" on the top surface of the CC stalk. What does that do?


This feature is common on many Mercedes cars Brian, although I think it's probably an option.There seems to be huge confusion even among owners about what it actually does. It appears that if you press the LIM button at a particular speed it sets that as your maximum speed to avoid exceeding the limit. Unlike conventional CC though, pressing the accelerator doesn't override it - you have to press the LIM button again to switch it off. There are others who assert that if you press the accelerator hard enough it will still override as a safety feature.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Cedric, that makes good sense. Initially I was thinking that it was something similar or in place of the speed warnings in the DIS.
I've never owned an Oh, Lord and the brochure only mentions the standard CC, same as in the Mk2.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

The official deal is done and the deposit is paid. Provisional (conservative) delivery date is August 2015!


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Only 10 months to wait. Say it quickly and it wont feel so bad!
At least it gives you some time to thrash the current car up to say 40 mph!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> The official deal is done and the deposit is paid. Provisional (conservative) delivery date is August 2015!


Congratulations! What is the exact spec of the car you've ordered? And did you get any discount?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> The official deal is done and the deposit is paid. Provisional (conservative) delivery date is August 2015!


What!? That'll be just before the Mk3 facelift is announced :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > The official deal is done and the deposit is paid. Provisional (conservative) delivery date is August 2015!
> ...


My dealer was being ultra cautious and I am hopeful that they'll get a small allocation by the end of the year which, hopefully, would lead to delivery in April / May. I can but hope!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have ordered a Sline Quattro in Tango Red, with Comfort pack and Technology Pack.

Should be delivered March 2015. Unfortunately no discount?

Regards


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

If you have gone for S-Tronic (which I think you have) I earnestly recommend adding Hold Assist (HA) which I have on my A3. It makes using the electronic parking brake superfluous - all you do is arrive at a junction or traffic lights pressing the footbrake, the HA applies the brake and when you want to pull away you press the accelerator, the HA releases the brake and whooosh, away you go! If you open a door with HA on it transfers the braking to the parking brake (light on dashboard changes from HA green to red, signifying that the parking brake is now on. My explanation sounds complicated but in actual fact it is simple - press accelerator to go, press footbrake to stop and you never have to think about handbrakes at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > The official deal is done and the deposit is paid. Provisional (conservative) delivery date is August 2015!
> ...


Apologies Glospete, I overlooked your message. Full spec is:

2.0 Quattro, S-line, S-tronic in Glacia White with 19" x 9J '5-Arm Star' Alloys, Comfort & Sound Pack, LED Matrix Lights, Heated Seats, Super Sports Seats, Interior elements in Quartz Silver Laquer, Privacy Glass, LED Interior Light Pack, Auto dimming adjustable door mirrors, S-line suspension, Storage & Luggage Pack, High Beam Assist and 5yr warranty.

Oh yes, and Hold Assist which according to you could turn out to be the bargain buy of the extras!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > 35mphspeedlimit said:
> ...


Sounds very very nice, i'll maybe be in one yet ;-)


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

10 months? The first 9 will fly by and that last 30 days you're going to be clock watching. I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > 35mphspeedlimit said:
> ...


Sounds a great spec - now just the next few months to get through!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > 35mphspeedlimit said:
> ...


Sounds good. You didn't spec the Technology pack with sat nav - is that because you can't get lost on a small island? :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

It is a real shame not to have the satnav with the new infotaintment system but I simply couldn't justify the cost and so I went for the Comfort Pack instead.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> It is a real shame not to have the satnav with the new infotaintment system but I simply couldn't justify the cost and so I went for the Comfort Pack instead.


I know what you mean, I thought long and hard but purchased the technology pack. But the super sport seats and a few other extras had to be sacrificed!

Regards


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

I went for the comfort pack and sports seats and a few other bits n pieces instead of the technology pack, just could not justify the cost.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> It is a real shame not to have the satnav with the new infotaintment system but I simply couldn't justify the cost and so I went for the Comfort Pack instead.


Yeah, certainly bumps the price up if you order both


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Same here - Comfort Pack, Super Sports Seats, Interior elements in silver, privacy glass, electric mirrors, auto dim mirror/light/wipers pack, hold assist , park system plus and cruise.

Technology pack just too much on top - anyway never been that bothered about satnav anyway, I've always thought it seemed a bit pointless most of the time as I know where I'm going/can read a map.....and don't get me started on those people who sit with a Tom Tom/mobile phone stuck right in the middle of the windscreen obscuring their view :evil:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I feel better now knowing that I am not alone in having selected other extras ahead of the satnav. The comfort pack, super sports seats and LED Matrix were must haves!!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I feel better now knowing that I am not alone in having selected other extras ahead of the satnav. The comfort pack, super sports seats and LED Matrix were must haves!!


I bet that before your spec is locked down you will add the Tech Pack! I know today that you say you can't justify the cost but the more you read about it the more you'll want it! I have it on the A3 and it is awesome!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

glospete said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > I feel better now knowing that I am not alone in having selected other extras ahead of the satnav. The comfort pack, super sports seats and LED Matrix were must haves!!
> ...


Stop it, stop it!! I know you are right but my wallet says no.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I just got an email from my dealership confirming the build week w/c 8th December, which is a week prior to the provisional 15th December. This means that I will probably collect the car a week earlier. So it looks like the factory in Hungary, Gyor, is working overtime during the festive period to meet demand or there have been many cancellations to "pre-orders"!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Advised my dealer this morning that I am likely to be amending my order from the 2.0Q to a TTS!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Advised my dealer this morning that I am likely to be amending my order from the 2.0Q to a TTS!!


after seeing the spec and prices I don't blame you


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Advised my dealer this morning that I am likely to be amending my order from the 2.0Q to a TTS!!
> ...


Exactly, with Tech Pack added I wasn't far off that price so with Tech Pack now excluded the difference is only about £1.5k.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > 35mphspeedlimit said:
> ...


So now we've got up to over £47,000 have we? (but of course you don't pay VAT). Looking quite pricy (but desirable!) don't you think?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes indeed. Wonder if I should switch tech pack for comfort pack?? :wink:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Yes indeed. Wonder if I should switch tech pack for comfort pack?? :wink:


Nah, get both you know you'll regret it if you don't! :roll:


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi

Not sure if anyone has noticed but there are a couple of pricing mistakes on the configurator when speccing a TTS...
The Comfort Pack shows as £1,590 but should be £1,320 as per the brochure as the TTS already has the Audi Sound Pack @ £270.
Also Matrix LED headlights adds £2,375 and should be £945 as TTS has LED Headlights as standard.

I have spec'd a TTS S-Tronic, Sepang blue, comfort pack, Tech pack, electric/folding/heated mirrors, hold assist, privacy glass.

Comes in at £45,630 or £44,150 manual (not 100% sure about s-tronic)

Just need to finalise choices and order.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

We have made changes to our order already - changed the engine from the diesel to petrol, dropped the super sports seats and added matrix lights.......although the super sports seat might be going back on :roll:

When does your order get locked down............


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MrsTT said:


> When does your order get locked down............


I may be a bit out of touch but it used to be around 4 weeks before going to build.

There will be a 'backroom' person at your dealer who inputs all the orders to the Audi system. That's the person to ask for an accurate answer; not the sales person!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks, that is what we remember it being when we bought my husbands A3 last year.

They keep telling us we need to be careful with changes as it may impact the build week, so far there have been no issues with the changes we have made.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Noticed on the New Brochure version 1.2, have added "Extended Leather" for £595.00. But was not in the original brochure, that I ordered my car from?

Regards


----------

